# 29 gallon stocking ideas



## dertrommler (May 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just joined the forum and outside of a Betta fish am new to fish keeping. My wife and I bought a 29 gallon aquarium and just finished cycling it with 3 brilliant rasboras. We were wondering what you would recommend for new fish to add to our tank. We like dwarf gouramis but have heard you should really only get one due to their temperament and the tank size. I really like German blue rams and have heard a couple might do well at this size. Any suggestions are much appreciated, we've been doing research but wanted some tank specific advice.

As a side note I'm testing the waters (no pun intended) with plants and have 1 java fern in the tank and the rest are artificial. Aside from new fish I have two other questions... Should we get 3 more rasboras to fill out our school? And should we get otos for tank cleaning?

Thanks in advance!

Adam


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would get more rasboras for sure to round the school out. And more plants  Also for a good different fish, have you looked into wild species of bettas? As long as you keep up with the maintenance most wild species will thrive in that size tank and get along well with the rasboras. I suggest mouthbrooders as they are more docile than the bubble nesters.


----------



## dertrommler (May 9, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> I would get more rasboras for sure to round the school out. And more plants  Also for a good different fish, have you looked into wild species of bettas? As long as you keep up with the maintenance most wild species will thrive in that size tank and get along well with the rasboras. I suggest mouthbrooders as they are more docile than the bubble nesters.


Yeah I figured it would be best to fill out my rasbora school. I appreciate the response and the suggestion but I've had bettas before and even though they're beautiful I definitely want something different for my new tank.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

majerahs suggestion is not the common betta,but more likely one you've never seen before.
The rams would do well with the rasboras ,the gourami is questionable as most have issues with long term health lately and you would only have one as most fish suppliers only sell males(can't have 2 males).


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

welcome to the forum i agree on rasboras


----------



## dertrommler (May 9, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> majerahs suggestion is not the common betta,but more likely one you've never seen before.
> The rams would do well with the rasboras ,the gourami is questionable as most have issues with long term health lately and you would only have one as most fish suppliers only sell males(can't have 2 males).


Awesome the rams were my first choice. What about Boesemani Rainbows? Would they do ok with the rams. I would love to purchase two of each. Or do they need larger groups?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Minimum tank for most rainbow is a 30.The 30 is 36" long while your 29 is 30".so I wouldn't put them in as they really prefer much longer tanks(even then 36"),and do like to have more of their own around.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep the bettas I suggested are wild types, not what you normally find in stores. Peek at my Avatar, that is a wild betta. You can look into the different ones via this site: Betta Species


----------

